# Hurricane Odile - La Paz



## robydonna (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi folks. 

I expect reports of considerable infrastructure damage throughout BCS may account for the apparent lack of up-to-date info about conditions in La Paz. If you're on the ground and can read this, perhaps you can share your experience. The wires are several hours behind at best and tend to be focus on Cabo and the Cabo San Lucas - San Jose del Cabo corridor. I'm not seeing much in the way of current reports on how Odile has affected La Paz.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lots of fotos of Cabo

Holidaymakers at luxury celebrity resort loved by George Clooney are forced to take shelter after Mexican peninsula is battered by 125mph Hurricane Odile | Mail Online


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This Is Los Cabos After Hurricane Odile


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not there but getting disturbing news from contacts in the sailboating community in La Paz harbor...a report of only 5, or 6 boats moored/anchored surviving Odile....the rest...dozens...blown ashore or sunk...3 cruisers missing. Waiting for more verification.


----------



## robydonna (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm astonished that there haven't been any reported fatalities - at least not yet. It certainly appears Cabo and surroundings bore the brunt of it.


----------



## robydonna (Mar 21, 2014)

Oddly enough, we were considering bringing our boat down from Victoria we put it off for financial reasons....
There was some mention in the wires earlier of a storm surge warning. If water level lifts the floats over the tops of the piles it's typically a train wreck!


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I spoke with a friend that lives in La Paz. She told me that there was a lot of wind, not much rain, and a lot of damage in the area. It took only 2 days for power, phone, and internet to be back up. Clean-up is in full swing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> I spoke with a friend that lives in La Paz. She told me that there was a lot of wind, not much rain, and a lot of damage in the area. It took only 2 days for power, phone, and internet to be back up. Clean-up is in full swing.


Glad to hear that things are getting back to normal in La Paz. I wonder if the government would have been so quick to repair the damage if La Paz weren't a tourist area.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Glad to hear that things are getting back to normal in La Paz. I wonder if the government would have been so quick to repair the damage if La Paz weren't a tourist area.


No need to wonder, the answer is YES. Poor Maya's that lived in palapa homes received free blocks, concrete, and plans after Emily and Wilma. For a lot of people that was a step up in living conditions.


----------



## robydonna (Mar 21, 2014)

The fact that La Paz is the state capitol and a significant tourist destination is probably a motivator in getting on with restoring things there. Makes sense though. if your economy depends largely on tourist dollars, restoring things quickly is in your best interests. If it's also to the general benefit of the locals, all the better. I expect we'd see the same sort of priority up here under similar circumstances...


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Here are a couple of links with photos of La Paz:
La Paz following Hurricane Odile
Huracán Odile causa un sinnúmero de destrozos en La Paz | BCS Noticias


----------



## robydonna (Mar 21, 2014)

Doesn't look as bad as a lot of the pictures of Cabo - about what I expected. Still...a mess!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

More La Paz footage, via YouTube:


----------



## sandcruiser (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone know how Todos Santos fared? Pictures?

pics on bajainsider make it look like fairly light damage.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

More video of La Paz, following the hurricane:


----------

